# My fish are a little odd...



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a 20 gal tank with 3 bala sharks, 3 tiger barbs, and 1 long finned rosy barb (I know it's overstocked, but I plan to upgrade to at least a 55 here soon). I have read that both types of barbs should be kept in groups of 5 or more otherwise they become aggressive. My rosy barb has always been pretty pale for some reason, and the tiger barbs never nip or show any aggression. I can sometimes catch the rosy barb hanging out with the tigers. My question is:
Even though I can't see that the rosy barb is stressed out, should I still be concerned? :fish9:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldn't be. Schooling fish feel less secure on their own, but they will manage and I have seen tetras of different varieties all school together, so I'm assuming barbs will as well.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah I thought it would be ok because the rosy barb seems happier without the 2 previous rosy barbs(they beat her up pretty badly)


----------

